# Where to buy "No See Um" mesh??



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I've checked my local Home Depot and Lowe's but neither carries it...they only have regular aluminum and fiberglass screen, but not the "no see um". where do you guys get your mesh thats fine enough to keep FFs in?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I got mine at Lowe's. It was called 'insect screen' or something like that. Pricey, around 25 bucks or so for a roll but the roll is big. However, it does appear to be ff proof.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

IMO Academy or Dicks should carry it. Or any sports store for that matter, it's mainly used for camping...


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nylon Netting Fabric - Black Noseeum Netting
5.75 per yard


----------



## Masonsdad (Oct 20, 2010)

I Haven't ordered from this place, but I have kept this as a link mesh fabrics MESH


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Depending on how much you need, you could just buy a cheapo bug head net from any sporting goods store...I would think walmart would have em too. I use bug collection screens cut to size


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

$2.99 per yard. Mesh for Clothing, Bags, Screening and more!


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

dont know why I never thought of an outdoor supply store given the amount of time I spend in the wilderness....

thanks all


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

All of the outdoor supply stores I checked only had tiny little 4" x 4" patches for tent repair.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Bought mine through eastern mountain sports. 8 bucks for a huge piece.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't they have noseeum head nets? I thought that was pretty normal to see in sporting good stores. I bought my mesh from the cheapest place I could find it online and I got like an eighth of a yard. Even still I've got plenty of left overs to use on my next projects.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Don't they have noseeum head nets? I thought that was pretty normal to see in sporting good stores. I bought my mesh from the cheapest place I could find it online and I got like an eighth of a yard. Even still I've got plenty of left overs to use on my next projects.


Yes, they had those, but way more expensive than by the yard and only so much usable material.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Yes, they had those, but way more expensive than by the yard and only so much usable material.


I agree that's the more expensive and less useful route, but I can see that in a bind it's also the faster way to get the mesh if that's what someone's wanting. Not the route I would go, but I'm a super bargain shopper  I feel guilty buying something when I know I could have paid less elsewhere...

I completely agree that buying it by the yard online is the best route. I think I bought 1/8 of a yard online and the length of it means there's tons of useable length. I think it cost me like 7 or 8 bucks shipped (don't quote me on that though).


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I just purchased a ton of mesh from that link someone provided earlier in this thread.

They have 4 colors available and it is only 2.99/yard (and 54" wide). The only catch is they do charge a $4 handling fee, but given how light the stuff is, the cost is pretty negligible...

I bought 1 yard of black, brown, and grey (3 yards total) for less than $20 shipped. It was only $2.99/yard so I just figured I'd buy all 3 and see which one I liked the best...they also had a white but I don't feel like that would look too good. As someone else said, 1/4 yard will last forever...I bought this much because I am planning on constructing my own enclosures and will need a larger amount.


On a side note, I discovered that Home Depot sells PRE-CUT glass in perfect sizes super cheap! (like 10"x12" and up to 36"x18" or so, i don tremember the exact sizes) but the glass was super cheap, like $5 a pane!!

the precut glass is kept right by the acrylic/lexan in the windowscreen aisle


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I build window screens and I find that you can see through the darker colors best. Odd, but true. Hold them up to your viv and see which one you can see more detail through. I'll bet it's the black.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> I build window screens and I find that you can see through the darker colors best. Odd, but true. Hold them up to your viv and see which one you can see more detail through. I'll bet it's the black.


IMO, I agree, the black mesh is better suited for viewing inside the vivarium, especially in verts where most of the frogs hang out right at the level where the screen is placed. 

Peter Keane


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

@Pumilio: yes I had seen you say that somewhere else and thats why I avoided the white color....I am curious to see the visibility difference between the brown and black though....I can see them having good uses in different places on a designer/display setup


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> @Pumilio: yes I had seen you say that somewhere else and thats why I avoided the white color....I am curious to see the visibility difference between the brown and black though....I can see them having good uses in different places on a designer/display setup


When I found my mesh, they only had brown. Visibility through it is pretty good. Plus it goes well with the dark brown screen frame.


----------

